# Small tank, but nice fish?



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi everyone,
It's been a while, so here are some picture of my smaal 25g tank and description before you ask:
tank: 25g
filtration: XP2 and old internal fluval1 (15years old!)
plant: amazon sword, anubia nana, valisneria, and one that I don't know the name.
fish: see in my signature, to long to write...I know, there are a lot of fish...
Thank for take some time to look at my fish.
Chouin


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

pic 2


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

its hot


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

pic 3


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

pic 4, last one sorry...
Comment are welcome


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't know if it's just me, but I don't see my picture?
Here one of them, if you want more, just ask me.
Chouin


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Chouin said:


> I don't know if it's just me, but I don't see my picture?


Because of the upgrade of the board's software, old uploads do not work anymore (at least, not for the time being: not sure if it's going to be fixed again...)
The best thing to do is to upload the pictures once again - in the original post.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Chouin said:


> I don't know if it's just me, but I don't see my picture?
> Here one of them, if you want more, just ask me.
> Chouin
> [snapback]782339[/snapback]​










dam thats a sick tank


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

My keyhold and convict
Thank for the comment








Chouin


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Nice, looks bigger tho than 25g. How mean are those convicts?


----------

